# Improver?



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

All:

Anyone using the product "Improver" and its counterpart "Anti-Fungal?"

My reading shows thisto be a popularly prescribed water supplement to acidify the pigeons' system, and help prevent paratyphoid...

Is this not similar to adding ACV to the water- or are their additional benefits for the price? Just curious...

Don


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ACV does the same thing. but the improver I think has b vitamins in it and the improver may be more potent. prevent paratyphoid so you do not even need to use it or to make ACV suffient to use, is to keep rodents out of the feed and loft.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep, trying to.

Lofts are all sealed as well as I can. 1/4" mesh on all bottoms, doors, etc. Feed kept in galvanized pails. Traps set around loft and garage...

I'm not sure if it's a "new" case, or simply a youngster infected by the father who might be a carrier? In any event, they (the pair in question and their young) are segregated until I can get them treated, or otherwise get it figured out. Just trying to get into a routine that keeps the birds as healthy as can be.

Don


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

anything with an anti-fungal if it really works cant hurt as there are so many things going against our birds from the day they are born, things that are not unscene to the naked eye


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been using both for a few months now and have had no health problems since. I rotate between Improver, Improver + Anti Fungal, Improver + Health Guard, and just Health Guard. I'll also do just garlic in their water once a week or so.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got some in the fridge. I used the improver more often, but during race season, I used the anti-fungal with it every monday. Otherwise I think I used it once a month.


----------

